# Trivia 10/11



## luckytrim (Oct 11, 2018)

trivia 10/11
DID YOU KNOW...
For every human on Earth there are approximately 1.6 million  ants. The total 
weight of all those ants is approximately the same as the  total weight of 
all the humans on Earth.

1. What building did the Empire State Building surpass as the  tallest 
building in the world?
(Hint; It is also on Manhattan, New York City)
2. While we are on the subject, who was President of the U.S.  when the 
Empire State Building was completed ?
  a.- Warren G. Harding
  b. – Calvin Coolidge
  c. – Herbert Hoover
  d. – FDR
3. Complete the song lyric ;
“If you want to be happy for the rest of your life, never ____  _ ______ 
_____ ____ _____”
(Six Words)
4. Which singer starred in "Mad Max: Beyond  Thunderdome"?
5. New York Central RR's "20th Century Limited" and the  Pennsylvania RR's 
"Broadway Limited" were direct competitors for many years on  their east-west 
rail routes between what two cities?
6. In the regular game of Scrabble, "E" has the most tiles of  any vowel 
with 12. Which vowel has the fewest tiles?
7. Who was the first man to adopt a scientific approach to  medicine?
8. Name That Flick !
'Nice planet ; We'll take it !'

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The term, 'Politically Correct' came into use in the early  seventies amid 
the Watergate scandal.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Chrysler Building
2. – c
3. ‘Make a pretty woman your wife’
4. Tina Turner
5. New York City and Chicago
6. - U
7. Hippocrates
8. 'Mars Attacks'

CRAP !!
In the early-to-mid 20th century, the phrase "politically  correct" was used 
to describe strict adherence to a range of ideological  orthodoxies. In 1934, 
The New York Times reported that Nazi Germany was granting  reporting permits 
"only to pure 'Aryans' whose opinions are politically  correct."

As Marxist-Leninist movements gained political power, the  phrase came to be 
associated with accusations of dogmatic application of  doctrine, in debates 
between American Communists and American Socialists. It was  used by Socialists against Communists, and was meant to separate out Socialists  who believed in egalitarian moral ideas from dogmatic Communists who would  advocate and defend party positions regardless of their moral substance.  
According to American educator Herbert Kohl, writing about  debates in New York in the late 1940s and early 1950s, the term "politically  correct" was used disparagingly, to refer to someone whose loyalty to the CP  line overrode compassion, and led to bad politics.


----------

